
Show HN: How I Won Facebook Games Without Hard Work - kevinwang
http://kevinwang.us/cheating-a-guide-to-achieving-high-scores-without-hard-work/
======
kevinwang
This is the first thing involving writing I've ever published, so I'd
appreciate any comments about my writing. Please let me know what you didn't
like or did like about it!

~~~
GFischer
Congratulations for starting and putting it out there :)

First impression is that it looks good.

I didn't like the too long, out of context and unattributed quote at the
beginning though. It definitely threw me off (wasn't I here to read about
Facebook games?).

